# Mower deck paint



## darkmatter (Jun 28, 2013)

What do you guys use on the underside of your mower deck to help keep it clean and protected? Is there one product that excels above all others? Thanks


----------



## darkmatter (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok so I removed the deck scraped most of the grass off washed it. Going to wire wheel it then I need to coat it with something. Has anyone used clean deck or something else on the underside of their mower deck? If so how did it work for you?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've heard many ways. One that I remember,was to blast the underside,and use truck bed spray liner. It seems to work.


----------



## darkmatter (Jun 28, 2013)

Something like rino lining?


----------



## veeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

I wonder if POR-15 wouldn't be a great underdeck finish? It's almost like a ceramic coating when cured.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes,Darkmatter, rhino lining works . Just don't put it on too thick.
Veeguy,
I don't know much about the POR-15,other than it is a 3-step process,and can be dangerous to use.
Basically,you want to keep the acids,and nitrates from causing rust.Any grass that is treated by fertilizers,etc.,can double the rate of rust out! 
This is why the manufacturers are putting in fittings to wash the underside of the decks,now.
Remember,also,that it isn't just grass that slings around,under there ! Dirt,sand,and debris will scrub the surfaces,also,so the tougher the coating,the better !


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

On the underside of mower decks, slashers & even for our chemical farm spray rigs/ trucks/trailer chassis I use Penetrol (don't know if you guys can get it in the US ) as an undercoat & then top coat with an industrial gloss black paint - Never have any problems with rust since using, on mower decks we recoat even 2 years or so but then there's no need to wire brush just clean the deck of debris & recoat. 

Rhino lining is good too, but it is also has a tendency to chip & thereby allow moisture to penetrate below Rhino Lining creating the potential for rust.


----------



## darkmatter (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok thanks I will look into it.


----------



## veeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

> Veeguy,
>I don't know much about the POR-15,other than it is a 3-step process,and can be >dangerous to use.

The POR-15 is a 3 step process in that 1.- You clean the metal, 2.- give it a primer, then #3.- Coat it with POR-15 paint. So in that way, it isn't any different than other paint coating processes. 

The cleaner (Marine Clean) is water based and totally safe, the primer (Metal Prep) is also a water based, safe zinc based coating. The POR-15 paint is an acrylic based glass flake emulsion. I brush it but can also be sprayed. If sprayed, normal pulmonary protection should be followed, but no more so than a lacquer or enamel, and certainly much less dangerous than a something like a cyanoacrylate based process.

I have used POR-15 for many years with great results. I have already formed a rusted out trunk floor with screen wire material, coated it with 2 layers of POR-15 and have a fully structural, ceramic like surface that I can stand on. Its pretty incredible stuff.


----------



## darkmatter (Jun 28, 2013)

That sounds pretty cool. I saw this video on YouTube where this guy was restoring a car and he said that for the one part that you need to wear a real respirator.


----------



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

I've used slip plate.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's the dangerous part of POR-15.
If you get it in your lungs ,since it chemically cures it's like the chem-cured paints in that it can suffocate you,by blocking lung functions. 
So it's best to use a good quality respirator.


----------



## darkmatter (Jun 28, 2013)

I get the new blade for the mower tomorrow going to finish cleaning off the rest of the grass and then going to get some paint. Not sure what yet going to see what I can get locally. If I can't find anything will just order on line.


----------



## veeguy (Jun 9, 2014)

jhngardner367 said:


> That's the dangerous part of POR-15.
> If you get it in your lungs ,since it chemically cures it's like the chem-cured paints in that it can suffocate you,by blocking lung functions.
> So it's best to use a good quality respirator.


You are preaching to the choir. I'm on oxygen as a result of a lung tumor. I wear my respirator to do *anything* aerosol spray related. I can't afford to lose any more lung capacity.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry,veeguy...didn't mean to preach.
But, I 've seen guys use the catalyst paints,and one suffocated within 15 minutes ! It is a ghastly sight. 
Many people don't realize the dangers of using products they aren't familiar with.

Darkmatter,
Why not get some Rustoleum from Home depot? You can get it in spraycans,or in pint/quart mixable cans to brush on ,or spray on with a gun.
Several colors,and they cost around $ 9.00 qt.at Home Depot.


----------



## darkmatter (Jun 28, 2013)

I am thinking of using Rustoleum on the top of the mower deck and also the rest of the mower. I ordered a gallon of slip plate number 1 for the underside of the mower deck. I am also going to do the push mower with it and my 1 year old husqvarna lawn tractor.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Let us know how it woks,after you use it a while.
We all want our decks to last,and if something works,great !


----------



## darkmatter (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok will do.


----------



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

Slip Plate now have an aerosol product called Mower Guard : http://www.slipplate.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=103


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

*Ospho*



darkmatter said:


> What do you guys use on the underside of your mower deck to help keep it clean and protected? Is there one product that excels above all others? Thanks


I don't mean to step on anyone's toes here and from many years of painting experience other than what proses I would use or do on a show car this would be somewhat exempt to a point,

but in my opinion this is exactly how I would tackle the question you pose 

Ospho" the name brand not the hardware store brand you dilute with water!

sandblast under side wash down with water let it surfs rust over night, then apply OSPHO and let cure 24 hr. then paint with an industrial primer of Rustoleum.

OSHPO is the best inhibitor for this purpose if you follow procedure at a vary cost effective price.

I have used this product for many years, on many projects that needed the prevention and protection from rust. I have a metal welding table that sits out side in the elements' 80% of the time for several years and no rust other than where it was not treated. oh and totally unpainted.


as for bed liner applied materials that is by no means a rust preventative and is quite the total opposite. over time it loosens and traps moisture and sets in to rust and by the time you find it has become a rust playground underneath the liner.

applied liners have their place in the aspect of non slippage stand point and for dress up and or cover up areas where it will make appearances better. but by no means will protect you from rust.


----------



## darkmatter (Jun 28, 2013)

That sounds like it would work very well. The only problem is I don't have access to a sand blaster. I already put 2 coats of slip plate no 1 on. I picked no 1 because it has the most graphite in it. The top coat is going to be the aerosol mower guard to fill in the paint brush lines. So far it looks pretty good. I will post some pictures when I get done with the deck.


----------

